
Common Lisp Recipes - jlg23
http://weitz.de/cl-recipes/
======
jlg23
I usually would not post a link to a book that does not even provide a sample
chapter, but Edi Weitz' code is of outstanding clarity and quality[1] - if his
writing is only half as good as his code, the book is a must read.

[1] don't take my word for it, check out [http://weitz.de/cl-
ppcre/](http://weitz.de/cl-ppcre/) to see for yourself

~~~
once-in-a-while
There is no sample chapter, ok, but all of the book's code (quite a lot) can
be downloaded and worked through in Slime (see top of each file), even without
buying the book!

